# Expert level spells skyrim



## Manakore

I can't seem to find these anywhere.  I am looking for incineration especially.  I have checked the college multiple times, but I can only ask everyone what gets me in trouble, but I do not have the option to buy from them.  Any help? Thanks.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Enthir Faralda in the College. It's the same guy that translates the book for you in the Thieves Guild quest line.


----------



## Manakore

I cannot buy from this person, I can only ask what get's me in trouble...


----------



## Phy

I think their name starts with a D, I have trouble finding this person when ever I actually want to talk tot them.


----------



## JasonJohnston09

I think you may have to go so far into the guilds quest line. I'm not sure on this though, I would google it, but that would take time away from me playing right now


----------



## Motorcharge

What level are you?

I don't use magic, but I noticed higher armor and weapons didn't start dropping until I was around level 25. Might be that you need to be a fairly high level before higher level skills start appearing in the game.


----------



## Manakore

I think it was bugged, but it is working now.  I was level twenty something with expert destro unlocked.


----------

